# Jalapeño Wine Stalled?



## topkeg (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm making a jalapeño wine from Jack Keller's recipe! and I am trying to decide if fermentation has stalled! or just going slow. In Jack's recipe it seems like getting dry is a SLOW process in this wine. On 6/22 I started at 1.091, by 7/8 it was down to 1.027. Now a week later it's at 1.025. So is this progressing about like it should? If not, what should I do?


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## topkeg (Jul 17, 2014)

But it is clearing very nicely!


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## salcoco (Jul 18, 2014)

try some yeast nutrient and stir the wine. if clearing most likely a sign that the yeast have stopped. if it doesn't start up it is stuck. I would think for this type wine a level of residual sugar would be a benefit.


----------

